

The Reality of the OSX App Store - reybango
http://blog.reybango.com/2013/02/27/the-reality-of-the-osx-app-store/

======
andymoe
The reality is if Panic wanted to save some support calls they would
synchronize posting direct download binaries to their site with app store
approval. You usually don't need to budget anymore than two weeks on the
outside these days for Apple to get around to approving an update or release
and you can pull the trigger and release it anytime after it's approved.

